# Scuffs on dash after using scentwedge



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Guys,

Beware about scentwedge, it uses essential oils and that can dissolve plastic. I have permanent scuffs on my model 3 dash after keeping it plugged into the air vents.

Related reddit thread -


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModel3/comments/j5tktg


----------

